# [SOLVED] Mozilla Firefox not detecting NPAPI plugins

## cami

After a recent upgrade of Firefox, it doesn't detect the Flash plugin anymore (edit: nor Java). Firefox simply behaves as if the plugin wasn't on disk at all. Chrome detects it just fine. I already tried:rebuilding flash

revdep-rebuild -i

wiping ~/.mozilla completelyI'm stuck. What else could I do?

```
$ equery l -F '[$location] [$mask] $cpv:$slot::$repo' firefox adobe-flash    

 * Searching for firefox ...

[I-O] [  ] www-client/firefox-21.0_beta5:0::mozilla

 * Searching for adobe-flash ...

[IP-] [  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.280:0::gentoo

$ equery u firefox adobe-flash

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for www-client/firefox-21.0_beta5:

 U I

 + + alsa                 : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - bindist              : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - custom-cflags        : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)

 - - custom-optimization  : <unknown>

 + + dbus                 : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - debug                : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + gstreamer            : Adds support for media-libs/gstreamer (Streaming media)

 + + jit                  : Enable just-in-time compilation for improved performance. May prevent use of some PaX memory protection features in Gentoo Hardened.

 + + libnotify            : Enable desktop notification support

 + + minimal              : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + startup-notification : Enable application startup event feedback mechanism

 - - system-cairo         : <unknown>

 - - system-jpeg          : <unknown>

 - - system-sqlite        : <unknown>

 - - wifi                 : Enable wireless network functions

 * Found these USE flags for www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.280:

 U I

 - - 32bit     : For amd64-multilib, installs the 32-bit plugin

 + + 64bit     : For amd64-multilib, installs the native 64-bit plugin

 + + kde       : Enables a KCM plugin for configuring flash player preferences

 + + sse2check : This flag, enabled by default, will check for sse2 support on your cpu and die if not found. If you are remote-building this package, you can disable this flag but you have been warned

 - - vdpau     : Enable the Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix acceleration interface

$ ls -lh /usr/lib64/firefox/plugins/

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 66 29. Jan 22:32 javaplugin.so -> /usr/share/java-config-2/nsplugin/oracle-jdk-bin-1.7-javaplugin.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 54  5. Mai 13:52 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

```

Last edited by cami on Sun May 05, 2013 4:34 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## _______0

tbh, I'd leave it like that, not detecting flash.

----------

## cami

unfortunately even in 2013 many websites still critically rely on it.

----------

## trippels

Firefox now expects the plugin symbolic link here: /usr/lib64/firefox/browser/plugins.

So just move it from  /usr/lib64/firefox/ to  /usr/lib64/firefox/browser/.

----------

## cami

hmm. does it look in any non-firefox-specific location as well?

Edit: the ebuild for www-client/firefox-21.0_beta5::mozilla contains a symlink from

/usr/lib64/firefox/plugins -> ../nsbrowser/plugins

however, it appears this should be

/usr/lib64/firefox/browser/plugins -> ../../nsbrowser/plugins

Manually changing this solved the problem, thanks a lot for the hint! I reported the issue to mozilla@gentoo.org.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

the same here with firefox-bin 21 had to create symlink in the expected location

```

ln -s /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins /opt/firefox/browser/plugins

```

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 May 16 08:50 /opt/firefox/plugins -> /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins

t3400 ~ # ln -s /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins /opt/firefox/browser/plugins

t3400 ~ # ls -l  /opt/firefox/plugins

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 May 16 08:50 /opt/firefox/plugins -> /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins

```

----------

